# Aponogeton Boivinianus



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

Take a look at these photos, I have about 50+ plants now. This is a indoor bloom and I manage to get the plant to seed. Sorry for not cleaning the glass off in the photos.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nce pics. Getting Aponogetons to flower is pretty easy, but getting seeds to germinate, now thats COOL!


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

I agree magnificent work mate.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Congratulations! Did you brush the flowers with a paint brush to distribute the pollen?


----------



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I did do it myself, I use a brush that came with one of my old 35mm slr camera. The brush is very soft and it has a squeeze handle to blow air out.

I got this plant as a bulb it took about one month to get flower stems, the first two came out and open then died off right away, the third came out and just grew about 12 inch long and took about a week to fully open. Everyday as it would open I would continue to brushing it. I left this stalk after I saw there was no more flower and all had closed up. than week 3 after it has been sitting above the water one piece fall off and tons off seed started to float on the top of the water 3days later they all fell to the bottom on the tank onto the mum and sand. This tank never had a water change just always water added to the tank. I used Jobe sticks when the flower started to come out of the water. A week later the seeds open to the first leaf. As of this week the second leaves are coming out.

This takes up a lot of time, but when you do it for points in your local club HAP program it is well worth the wait.


----------

